# Been doing some cheeese.



## osbjdawg (Mar 25, 2012)

Over the last few weeks I've done about 30 lbs. of cheese.  Most of it was sharp Cheddar and I've done some hot pepper also. I used my AMNS with a blend of maple and cherry.  I must apologize for being lazy as I didn't get many pics. I do have a few, and I'm doing 10 more lbs of cheddar this weekend so I'll get some better pics to share.




















It all turned out great.  The 2 week wait is a killer, but definitely worth it.  I'll get some better pics next time.  Enjoy!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 25, 2012)

You have plenty of Q-view but now we all have to wait for 2 weeks


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 25, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> You have plenty of Q-view but now we all have to wait for 2 weeks


 I hate this Wait


----------



## eman (Mar 25, 2012)

just used 4 oz of smoked sharp cheddar in a mac an cheese , aged 1 month. Totally worth the wait!!!


----------

